# Whitelabs Vault



## fraser_john (21/1/16)

https://www.whitelabs.com/yeast-vault

Interesting, there is an ale yeast isolated in Melbourne from the 1900s! Looks like some interesting strains.


----------



## Reman (21/1/16)

Makes you wonder how they got a 1900s yeast if they've only been banking for 20 years?


----------



## Mardoo (21/1/16)

Historic still-capped bottle I'd assume.


----------



## Bridges (21/1/16)

What I find strange is that it is a Melbourne Ale yeast but the recipe and advertisement that links to the whitelabs page is Tooths Pale Ale. How about linking to a historic Melbourne beer recipe? Melbourne and Tooths are pretty well mutually exclusive.


----------



## Bridges (21/1/16)

I'd be keen to grab some, who does pre-orders locally?


----------



## Mardoo (21/1/16)

Full Pint has done them for me. Clever Brewing likely would too, but I can't say for sure.


----------



## Bridges (21/1/16)

And why can't I google up "bronzed brews" the book they reference?


----------



## kaiserben (21/1/16)

I've got my name on the list for WLP835 German Lager X.

Patiently waiting as it gets closer to reaching it's target. (Currently next in line with 75 orders till it ships)


----------



## fraser_john (21/1/16)

Reman said:


> Makes you wonder how they got a 1900s yeast if they've only been banking for 20 years?


it could be that the Seibel Institute has it on file and they got a copy of it in the last 20 years..... does make you wonder


----------



## SBOB (21/1/16)

Do they ship to Australia, and if so.. Will it survive? 

Or need to order via a local reseller?


----------



## sp0rk (21/1/16)

Tooheys claim they didn't have a recipe for Tooth's Pale Ale for their new recreation (which is nothing like the original afaik)
I reckon they're full of shit and were just rehashing an old name for nostalgia purchases, but there's no shock there, is there?


----------



## welly2 (21/1/16)

sp0rk said:


> Tooheys claim they didn't have a recipe for Tooth's Pale Ale for their new recreation (which is nothing like the original afaik)
> I reckon they're full of shit and were just rehashing an old name for nostalgia purchases, but there's no shock there, is there?


I had a schooner of Tooth's Pale Ale the other day. It was one of the worst things I've ever put in my mouth. It was disgusting. There was nothing positive I could have said about it. First time I've had Tooth's in any way, shape or form but I won't be going back to it.


----------



## wobbly (21/1/16)

For those of that "Pressure Ferment" the WLP925 could be a good thing to get a carbonated ready to drink Pilsner in under 2 weeks

Wobbly


----------



## warra48 (21/1/16)

sp0rk said:


> Tooheys claim they didn't have a recipe for Tooth's Pale Ale for their new recreation (which is nothing like the original afaik)
> I reckon they're full of shit and were just rehashing an old name for nostalgia purchases, but there's no shock there, is there?


Releasing any beer at all to protect copyright on the label. No intention there to recreate the original.


----------



## Topher (21/1/16)

I listened to the white brothers on a BN podcast and unless things have changed the Vault yeasts are US shipping only. 


Although i reckon if you had a big group of orders they might chuck it in with a stores order. Particularly if it is Aussies wanting the tooths yeast. It might need a few eails or a phone call to white labs and the store. 
The LHBS near me is shipping white labs every 2 weeks. So its certainly flying in cold pretty regularly.

EDIT: I'd be in for a few packs of the tooths yeast if we can convince them to send it over.


----------



## Bridges (21/1/16)

I've let Cocko @ Full Pint know I'm keen on the MELBOURNE ALE yeast, he said he'll try to chase up something, emails and so forth to be sent, then will set up some sort of EOI list. Anyhoo can I say again I can't see how Melbourne Ale yeast would have been used historically by Tooths, maybe Bribie or another beer historian can help me out.


----------



## Reman (21/1/16)

Might be Fosters yeast!

http://cub.com.au/history/1900s/


----------



## CmdrRyekr (21/1/16)

They're not shipping outside the USA. Sorry.


----------



## sp0rk (21/1/16)

Reman said:


> Might be Fosters yeast!
> 
> http://cub.com.au/history/1900s/


I was thinking that earlier, Tooth's was a Sydney and north brewer, not Victorian


----------



## sp0rk (21/1/16)

CmdrRyekr said:


> They're not shipping outside the USA. Sorry.


DON'T RUIN THIS FOR US!!!


----------



## SBOB (21/1/16)

Topher said:


> I listened to the white brothers on a BN podcast and unless things have changed the Vault yeasts are US shipping only.


listened to the same one
I think whitelabs plan is once a batch gets to the 'approved' level, which is less than what their normal production 'batch' size is, they also send out an email to their retail suppliers and find out if they want to order any, which gets added to the consumer direct orders (US only)... so possibly those WL suppliers here may be on those email lists and have the ability to order the special vault release yeasts when they become available


----------



## CmdrRyekr (21/1/16)

It'll be possible to obtain it once it's approved for production; but the trick is getting it approved for production! ShopMate and the other US forwarders should make it pretty easy to get it over here, assuming there are enough blokes with seppo mates to put the orders in to get it over the line.

Once it's out, someone should then grab as many strains as they can, then start an Aussie based yeast lab, White Labs/East Coast Yeast/Yeast Bay style. I'm sure it would be reasonably viable.


----------



## fraser_john (22/1/16)

CmdrRyekr said:


> It'll be possible to obtain it once it's approved for production; but the trick is getting it approved for production! ShopMate and the other US forwarders should make it pretty easy to get it over here, assuming there are enough blokes with seppo mates to put the orders in to get it over the line.
> 
> Once it's out, someone should then grab as many strains as they can, then start an Aussie based yeast lab, White Labs/East Coast Yeast/Yeast Bay style. I'm sure it would be reasonably viable.


As mentioned in another thread, if it came from Siebel Institute, any company can order a slide of yeast culture of whatever they have for just over US$100. I've always said some bright young biology student should be hired by the likes of Ross and setup in a warehouse somewhere to produce Yahkult like vials of yeast slurry, one vial for a starter, two for direct pitch, four vials per purchase for $20 would be a steal and fly off the shelf. 10% commission required for me if anyone does this!


----------



## CmdrRyekr (22/1/16)

fraser_john said:


> As mentioned in another thread, if it came from Siebel Institute, any company can order a slide of yeast culture of whatever they have for just over US$100. I've always said some bright young biology student should be hired by the likes of Ross and setup in a warehouse somewhere to produce Yahkult like vials of yeast slurry, one vial for a starter, two for direct pitch, four vials per purchase for $20 would be a steal and fly off the shelf. 10% commission required for me if anyone does this!


I love your thinking mate! Someone needs to get on this!


----------



## Bribie G (22/1/16)

I expect that Whitelabs checked up on Tooths, that was brewed at the Broadway Brewery in Sydney, along with Reschs, until Fosters bought them and closed down the brewery, transferring the production to Melbourne and Yatala QLD.
Ah, Melb-born company, hey.
They probably have no idea that Tooths was never available in Victoria.


----------



## Borneogoat (25/1/16)

Bridges said:


> And why can't I google up "bronzed brews" the book they reference?


You can order the book here. Just grabbed a copy myself....


----------



## warra48 (4/2/16)

Bribie G said:


> I expect that Whitelabs checked up on Tooths, that was brewed at the Broadway Brewery in Sydney, along with Reschs, until Fosters bought them and closed down the brewery, transferring the production to Melbourne and Yatala QLD.
> Ah, Melb-born company, hey.
> They probably have no idea that Tooths was never available in Victoria.




The book gives the reason why White Labs recent special release is called Melbourne No.1. The strain was isolated by Mr Johnson in a lab in Melbourne in the first half of the 1900s, and subsequently widely used throughout Australia. Apparently it had the ability to successfully ferment brews with up to 50% gravity of cane sugar, without the slightest sign of weakness. It also stayed pure after re-sowing for months.


----------



## Cocko (4/2/16)

SBOB said:


> listened to the same one
> I think whitelabs plan is once a batch gets to the 'approved' level, which is less than what their normal production 'batch' size is, they also send out an email to their retail suppliers and find out if they want to order any, which gets added to the consumer direct orders (US only)... so possibly those WL suppliers here may be on those email lists and have the ability to order the special vault release yeasts when they become available


I hope I am not breaching forum rules, but I am just trying to make Australian availability clearer to all.

As the strains minimum orders are reached the yeast goes in to production. The excess yeast from the yield will be offered to the homebrew market/stores who have registered interest, this includes international dealers. Being a limited amount, it will be first in/best dressed at that time.

They are still finding their feet in all this so more news will come to hand in the next couple of days/weeks.

Also, they have hinted that popular strains may even appear in their regular line up in the future.

I hope this helps.


----------



## indica86 (4/2/16)

Yes it does help.
I'd love to get my hands on the Melbourne strain.


----------



## Feldon (4/2/16)

In another current AHB thread started by BribieG (http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/89696-bronzed-brews-home-brewing-old-australian-beers/#entry1350007), SBOB posted a link to a 4 Feb 2016 ‘Basic Brewing Radio’ podcast in the US. 

It is an interview with Peter Symons, author of the book Bronzed Brews which explores the history of brewing in Australia. In the podcast he discusses the Whitelabs Vault and the characteristics of the early Melbourne Ale yeast . 

Podcast here: http://www.basicbrewing.com/index.php?page=radio

He talks about Melbourne Ale yeast from about the 34 minute mark.


----------



## paulyman (4/2/16)

Just downloaded the podcast to listen to on the commute home this evening.


----------



## kaiserben (4/2/16)

paulyman said:


> Just downloaded the podcast to listen to on the commute home this evening.


Fast forward to 6:50 to miss the host blabbing on about other (uninteresting) stuff.


----------



## contrarian (10/10/16)

On the website for bronzed Brewers there's an excerpt from the books about the yeast. It basically states that it was developed for Australian conditions and the high percentages of sugar used by Australian Brewers and was used widely across Australia 

http://prstemp.wixsite.com/tritun-books/100-year-old-australian-yeast

Had a look on the white labs site and this still needs over 200 orders to make production which might be tough without generating some U.S. Interest. 

It's a shame as it would be great to try this yeast with some old Australian recipes.


----------



## Mardoo (10/10/16)

Yep. Bit dumb. Only US folks can vote.


----------



## DU99 (10/10/16)

anyone thought of contacting "the Brew shop"


> in the interim one 100ml sample of the Melbourne Ale yeast was delivered to Sydney in January 2016 to The Brew Shop, Australian Distributors of White Labs. This will be stepped up and distributed to the Extra Special Brewers members to try it out on a range of ales and stouts


----------



## Midnight Brew (10/10/16)

I hope there is a yeast freezer amongst the Extra Special Brewers members. Unfortunately it looks like it will be quiet sometime before that strain even reaches US customers. With 2strains in current production and one fully released, it sure does take awhile to reach that 250 orders.


----------



## contrarian (10/10/16)

Not surprising that there isn't a huge amount of US interest in a yeast that would predominantly be used to brew historic Aussie ales!

Next time I am in the Brew Shop down here I will have a chat to Peter to see if there is anything they can do to get things moving a bit. You'd have to think that there would be plenty of Aussie brewers who would be keen to give this yeast a go!


----------



## paulyman (10/10/16)

contrarian said:


> Not surprising that there isn't a huge amount of US interest in a yeast that would predominantly be used to brew historic Aussie ales!
> 
> Next time I am in the Brew Shop down here I will have a chat to Peter to see if there is anything they can do to get things moving a bit. You'd have to think that there would be plenty of Aussie brewers who would be keen to give this yeast a go!


If we finally get it we will have ourselves a perfect future IBU Iron Brewer challenge.


----------



## contrarian (10/10/16)

Absolutely! There probably 15-20 orders right there! 

The big challenge would be getting someone with historical beer knowledge to judge!


----------

